# FROM DISH: 622 Upgrade Rebate Details!



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

DISH Network is excited about the upcoming $200 equipment credit promotion. This promotion will be available to customers who exchange their existing 921 or 942 receivers for a ViP622 HD/DVR through our DISHN' It Up receiver upgrade program.

*To deliver the best customer experience, we have created a temporary support line beginning April 1st. Please contact us at 1-888-825-2569 and follow the prompts. A special group of trained customer service representatives will help you with your upgrade questions. This toll free number will be active from 8:00 AM EST on April 1st and will remain active until initial demand has been fulfilled. *

You should expect shipment of the ViP622 within an estimated 2-3 weeks from your order date. This is based on our current demand.

We value your business. If you are not ready to exchange your receiver or upgrade to our new DishHD programming, we understand. The $200.00 equipment credit promotion will be available until August 1, 2006. Take your time, and when you are ready, we will be here.

In closing, please understand that this toll free number is only for customers with existing 921 and 942 receivers who wish to upgrade to a ViP622. If you have other concerns or are calling after the special hotline is no longer available, please call 1-800-333-3474 (DISH).

We would like to make your participation in this promotion as easy and convenient as possible. Thank you for your understanding.

Sincerely, 
DISH Network Customer Support


----------



## srinia (Mar 27, 2006)

I have SD dual tuner DVR (I think it is 625). I just bought a HD TV and want to upgrade to ViP622 and get dish HD package. Do I qualify for this rebate?

thanks
-- srini


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

srinia said:


> I have SD dual tuner DVR (I think it is 625). I just bought a HD TV and want to upgrade to ViP622 and get dish HD package. Do I qualify for this rebate?
> 
> thanks
> -- srini


Nope. You can lease a 622 for $299.



Mark Lamutt said:


> This promotion will be available to customers who exchange their existing 921 or 942 receivers for a ViP622 HD/DVR through our DISHN' It Up receiver upgrade program.


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

So, I have my "$1000" 921 that I waited over a year to get. Now, I'm going to give it back to Dish for a $200 credit.

Does this mean I will "own" the 622, or will I have to pay a monthly lease fee? If there's a lease fee, then would I be better off buying a 622 for the $650 or so that they go for?

What would be the advantage of owning one for $650, or "trading in" the 921 for the $200 credit (i.e. $800 loss)

I'm really not sure what the advantages of either choice are...........

:-jon


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 622 offer is a LEASE --- you will not own the receiver.

Thanks Mark for posting these details.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

srinia said:


> I have SD dual tuner DVR (I think it is 625). I just bought a HD TV and want to upgrade to ViP622 and get dish HD package. Do I qualify for this rebate?
> 
> thanks
> -- srini


don't people read before making statements and asking questions? The original post specially states you must have a 921 or 942, it's not very vague. on the contrary, it's quite specific. ugh

nothing personal, just amazing how many posts have popped up on this board over the past 2 months asking "can I get the rebate" when the original post clearly states what the rebate applies to.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

oblio98 said:


> So, I have my "$1000" 921 that I waited over a year to get. Now, I'm going to give it back to Dish for a $200 credit.
> 
> Does this mean I will "own" the 622, or will I have to pay a monthly lease fee? If there's a lease fee, then would I be better off buying a 622 for the $650 or so that they go for?
> 
> ...


what do you mean 'over a year wait;? If you bought it in early 04, you've gotten 2 years service from it. If you bought it in 05, you didn't pay $1000 or you allowed yourself to be completely ripped off.

You're $1000 921 isn't cutting edge anymore, but you ask why would you want to lease instead of own. Um, isn't it obvious? Wouldn't you have rather paid dish $300 for that 921 and have gotten 2 years use, then be offered this upgrade for $99, rather than spending $1000 for a box that is no longer current tech?

For $99 you'll get a box that can do many things that 921 can not do, record 3 shows at once, receive HD LIL's, new HD channels, etc. And, even if there is a $6/month lease fee, how long will it take to make up the difference in $650 and $99? ($72 / year). Sure, you might be able to sell the 921 on ebay, apparently there are some out there willing to pay good money for the lunk, but hey, there is no accounting for intelligence. (seriously, except for someone with a 921 and the programming for it already, buying one is simply a waste of money and an exercise in frustration with the constantly weird little problems it has and lack of features).

For $99, if Dish were to come out with an even better box in 2 years, you could upgrade again, probably for $100-300, versus a purchase cost of $600+. Oh, and don't forget, they are including the dish and switches. I'm going to have the tech upgrade me to DPP gear even though I don't need anything. I want the option of using what is the current second sat feed from the dp34 to be what I use to feed the house with the coax signal, since that one goes back to the distribution area. That's what, $150 in parts at least plus the cost of coming out? So don't forget all that is included for this $99 price.


----------



## CastleGrayskull (Oct 1, 2005)

So what happens after August 1st?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps the offer will be extended ... perhaps there will be a different offer. It will be really bad if the offer is better than the $200 rebate being offered so don't expect that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CastleGrayskull said:


> So what happens after August 1st?


August 2nd!



But the serious answer... nobody knows, but I expect that either the offer will be the same or better.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

oblio98 said:


> So, I have my "$1000" 921 that I waited over a year to get. Now, I'm going to give it back to Dish for a $200 credit.
> 
> Does this mean I will "own" the 622, or will I have to pay a monthly lease fee? If there's a lease fee, then would I be better off buying a 622 for the $650 or so that they go for?
> 
> ...


Another option is to lease the 622 for the $99 trade in price. If you ever terminate the lease(after the required 18 months) you could pay another $400 to dish(the charge for the 622 if you choose to keep it and end the lease) . The total outlay would then be $499. Not neccessarily a good plan but it is an option.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

in another post as I understand it ... if you lease you MUST sign up at a Metal level and as stated above keep it for xx time... on the other hand if you buy one you can slip it in and now you can record 5 or 6 HD at once (me a 942 and the 622), but you would not have the "extra" metal stations.. I think the 942 can record 3 hd now (two dish, one OTA) 

The 941/942 once taken out of service will not be allowed back... junk it.. trash it.. turn it into a door stop... I read this somewhere.. 

I think I will just go for the 299 plan even though it will be much more than I pay now (will have to get up all the grandfathered levels) ... retire the 721 and put the 942 in it's place... This way I can get the switch and LNB's upgraded. 

I will still be able to record my local HD over the ext. ant. on the 942 and the other non-mpg4 programming....

I wonder how long DISH will keep the current HD-mpeg2 programming for those that did not upgrade?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

I just want to give Dish kudos for at least taking an extra step to minimize the pain.


----------



## crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2004)

Gentlemen,

I have two questions (don't laugh guys!): 

1. I have two 921s, with this program can I exchange both of them or is the rebate limited to "one per household" which would be kind of ridiculous since no one has just one TV anymore (well, almost no one I know!)?

2. The "lease fee" is listed as $6/month, does the lease fee include the DVR fee or am I going to get hit up for $6 lease + $6 DVR x two receivers = $24 a month just in hardware costs!

Please do let me know. Thank you!

Chris R.

2- 921s, 1- 721


----------



## katz21498 (Jan 25, 2005)

I currently have a 921 with about 60-70 hours of programming on it. Once I upgrade to the 622 can I still watch the recorded programs even if the box is no longer authorized. Also, If I can watch the programming how does anyone one know how long I could keep the box before the credit would no longer count. For example, could I order the 622 in April and then return the 921 in July?

Thank


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for posting that, Mark. Should save a lot of time on the phone on hold. I've already bought a 622 and a 211, but I hate my 921 so much I'm going to trade it in for another 622 and good riddence!

--- WCS


----------



## Dish_Watcher (Jan 15, 2004)

Just to confirm and clarify:

You can get the rebate for each owned 921 or 942, i.e. six 921s = six rebates. The only catch with this is that the Executive Resolution Team would have to set this work order up. You could call the 1-888 number listed in the first post, but if you are doing more than one, you will need to be transfered to the ERT.

Yes, as stated, leased receivers are eligible.


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

katz21498 said:


> I currently have a 921 with about 60-70 hours of programming on it. Once I upgrade to the 622 can I still watch the recorded programs even if the box is no longer authorized. Also, If I can watch the programming how does anyone one know how long I could keep the box before the credit would no longer count. For example, could I order the 622 in April and then return the 921 in July?
> 
> Thank


I am not sure what the time limit for the exchanged receiver is, but I do know that you should still be able to play DVR Recorded programs even if it is disabled. I know it is not the same rec, but I have a 625 that has been disabled for a couple of weeks that I have all my kids favorite movies on, so I have to keep it hooked up. It's not even connected to sat signal at this point.


----------



## crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2004)

Dish_Watcher said:


> Just to confirm and clarify:
> 
> You can get the rebate for each owned 921 or 942, i.e. six 921s = six rebates. The only catch with this is that the Executive Resolution Team would have to set this work order up. You could call the 1-888 number listed in the first post, but if you are doing more than one, you will need to be transfered to the ERT.
> 
> Yes, as stated, leased receivers are eligible.


Thank you for answering my question #1.

Could someone please address question #2 regarding the fees? In other words do the leased receivers carry a lease fee AND a DVR fee or is the DVR fee waived for leased equipment? In my example, two 921s replaced might cost $6 lease/month + $6/DVR fee/month x two receivers = $24/month just for the hardware!

Also, I have a SuperDish setup in order to get Baltimore locals; will I need a different upgraded dish to get the new HD programming or will my existing SuperDish with DP 44 switches suffice? Note that getting an installer for the SuperDish cost me three days vacation because of the lousy job they did (had to have three visits from two different techs, calls to their supervisors, etcetera, just to get it straightened out).

Thanks in advance for your replies!

Chris R.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> It will be really bad if the offer is better than the $200 rebate


Bad for whom? I think Dish has two goals for this offer: 1) appease high end customers that sunk a lot of money into equipment that will no longer get all of their programming, and 2) get the MPEG2 HD receivers off the street. If I were in charge, I'd adjust the offer based on the response to this offer. If the response was really good, and there aren't many 921/942s left on the streets, I'd probably discontinue it. On the other hand, if the response is lukewarm I'd sweeten the deal. Remember, they are trying to get everyone switched over.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

mwgiii said:


> I just want to give Dish kudos for at least taking an extra step to minimize the pain.


Ditto - it's nice to see them learning from mistakes and putting in a seperate line and trained CSRs to handle the demand - now let's hope their execution on it is also perfect!


----------



## awp (Jun 1, 2004)

>>>>The 941/942 once taken out of service will not be allowed back... junk it.. trash it.. turn it into a door stop... I read this somewhere..

At a min, take it apart and salvage the 250 gig hard drive.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

oblio98 said:


> So, I have my "$1000" 921 that I waited over a year to get. Now, I'm going to give it back to Dish for a $200 credit.
> 
> Does this mean I will "own" the 622, or will I have to pay a monthly lease fee? If there's a lease fee, then would I be better off buying a 622 for the $650 or so that they go for?
> 
> ...


I bought a Volvo XC70 Cross Country 18 months ago. It costs $40,000. I bought a 921 receiver two years ago for $1,000.

Today, neither is worth what I paid for them. Gives one an appreciation for depreciation.

I'll trade the Volvo in in another year or so, and won't remotely get $40,000 in trade for it. Ditto for the 921.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Dish_Watcher said:


> Just to confirm and clarify:
> 
> You can get the rebate for each owned 921 or 942, i.e. six 921s = six rebates. The only catch with this is that the Executive Resolution Team would have to set this work order up. You could call the 1-888 number listed in the first post, but if you are doing more than one, you will need to be transfered to the ERT.
> 
> Yes, as stated, leased receivers are eligible.


That's strange because during the Tech Chat in Februrary the VP of Customer Retention, indicated that only 1 receiver swap out was allowed in a specific period of time. The period of time was not mentioned, however I'd guess that this would be the length of the commitment they attach to this.

I hope you are right but this goes against what was said during the Tech Chat last month.


----------



## Dish_Watcher (Jan 15, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> That's strange because during the Tech Chat in Februrary the VP of Customer Retention, indicated that only 1 receiver swap out was allowed in a specific period of time. The period of time was not mentioned, however I'd guess that this would be the length of the commitment they attach to this.
> 
> I hope you are right but this goes against what was said during the Tech Chat last month.


Rob:
I know what was said during the chat, but trust me when I say that I have it on high authority that multiple will be allowed, but that they will have to be set up through the ERT.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

UTFAN said:


> I bought a Volvo XC70 Cross Country 18 months ago. It costs $40,000. I bought a 921 receiver two years ago for $1,000.
> 
> Today, neither is worth what I paid for them. Gives one an appreciation for depreciation.
> 
> I'll trade the Volvo in in another year or so, and won't remotely get $40,000 in trade for it. Ditto for the 921.


I don't think this is a good analogy for a couple of reasons. I doubt E* is making that much money off of hardware sales than from their subscription services. In my case I've purchased $1,700 worth of hardware but paid $10K or so for service. In this regard, satellite services are like cell phone services. And I suspect your Volvo worked as advertised. Definitely not the case with a 921.

I think E* should be doing more especially for long-term customers who have made multiple h/w investments. IMO, they are doing little in terms of customer retention strategies. That's one of the reasons there's a lot of churn in this marketplace.

John


----------



## Dsquared (Jul 5, 2002)

> For $99, if Dish were to come out with an even better box in 2 years, you could upgrade again, probably for $100-300, versus a purchase cost of $600+. Oh, and don't forget, *they are including the dish and switches. I'm going to have the tech upgrade me to DPP gear even though I don't need anything.* I want the option of using what is the current second sat feed from the dp34 to be what I use to feed the house with the coax signal, since that one goes back to the distribution area. That's what, $150 in parts at least plus the cost of coming out? So don't forget all that is included for this $99 price.


Question: I already have the Dish 1000 with everything necessary to receive 110/119/129. Will they give me an additional $99 credit when I upgrade???


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

CastleGrayskull said:


> So what happens after August 1st?


If I were to guess, its $299 no matter what or it may go up.. $399? I doubt if it will go down.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

UTFAN said:


> I bought a Volvo XC70 Cross Country 18 months ago. It costs $40,000. I bought a 921 receiver two years ago for $1,000.
> 
> Today, neither is worth what I paid for them. Gives one an appreciation for depreciation.
> 
> I'll trade the Volvo in in another year or so, and won't remotely get $40,000 in trade for it. Ditto for the 921.


If I had to guess, you'll be lucky to get $25000 trade in for that Volvo in a year or so.. gives one the true meaning of depreciation and makes a $200 trade in for a $1000 921 look really good.. If one really spent that much on one.. They came down in price within several months to around $799 or so if I recall..


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Dsquared said:


> Question: I already have the Dish 1000 with everything necessary to receive 110/119/129. Will they give me an additional $99 credit when I upgrade???


Your getting the 622 receiver for $99 when you trade a 942/921 in.. the Dish 1000 upgrade components are a "bonus" if you need them.. I think this is relatively clear..


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> Perhaps the offer will be extended ... perhaps there will be a different offer. It will be really bad if the offer is better than the $200 rebate being offered so don't expect that.


Almost as bad as screwing the people that own the 942 ?


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

normang said:


> Your getting the 622 receiver for $99 when you trade a 942/921 in.. the Dish 1000 upgrade components are a "bonus" if you need them.. I think this is relatively clear..


No it is not clear. $99.00 is for the install period. I have all the dishes all the switches that I paid for. I don't need to pay someone to switch my cables. 
Some people I spoke with in the executive office also tried to waive the $99.00 because of the reasons I stated. But they were overrulled by someone higher.


----------



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

Wouldn't it make sense to just cancel your account, wait three months, then come in as a new customer? Then lease the 622 without any upgrade costs, then you still get to keep your 921 that you own. 

This should also solve the installation of dishes and switches questions too since you would be coming back as a new customer.

I hate to sound like I'm trying to be a cheat, but its their rules. Then again Dish sold me that awful 921 with no apologies, so I'd say whats fair is fair.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

johnnyd1023 said:


> No it is not clear. $99.00 is for the install period. I have all the dishes all the switches that I paid for. I don't need to pay someone to switch my cables.
> Some people I spoke with in the executive office also tried to waive the $99.00 because of the reasons I stated. But they were overrulled by someone higher.


So you want the 622 for free? that will happen.... *not*....


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

winston_one said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to just cancel your account, wait three months, then come in as a new customer?


I thought it was a lifetime. Can anyone confirm that you become a "virgin" again after 3 months? I thought I heard D* is 2 years before virgin status.

Adelphia cable is 3 months, but I can't believe E* is less than 2 years...


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

ClaudeR said:


> I thought it was a lifetime. Can anyone confirm that you become a "virgin" again after 3 months? I thought I heard D* is 2 years before virgin status.
> 
> Adelphia cable is 3 months, but I can't believe E* is less than 2 years...


Whats a VIRGIN???


----------



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

Virgin means being treated like a new customer. (free install, best new equipment, yada yada yada) I thought it was three months but cant confirm.

Its easy to get around anyway once, Just get get "divorced" or "move out" and put in in spouses, roomates, or someone elses name.

Honestly, it sucks to have to do this, it seems the way of modern business is to treat loyal customers like garbage and new customers like gold.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

ClaudeR said:


> I thought it was a lifetime. Can anyone confirm that you become a "virgin" again after 3 months? I thought I heard D* is 2 years before virgin status.
> 
> Adelphia cable is 3 months, but I can't believe E* is less than 2 years...


Virginity remains a once a lifetime thing. If you read the Terms and Conditions for a lease subscription at http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/getDish/disclaimers/dishPVRplans/index.shtml it says it applies to new first time subs and CERTAIN prior non-virgins that have been gone from DISH for 6 (not 3) months.

This offer is limited to: (i) new, first-time residential DISH Network subscribers and (ii) former residential DISH Network subscribers who:​


----------



## jbaker8679 (Jan 12, 2006)

IowaStateFan said:


> Nope. You can lease a 622 for $299.


i am a tech and yes you still can get the 200$ rebate


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Dish_Watcher said:


> Rob:
> I know what was said during the chat, but trust me when I say that I have it on high authority that multiple will be allowed, but that they will have to be set up through the ERT.


I just confirmed this through DISH, like Dish Watcher said, it is 1 rebate PER 921/942 that you return. You pay the $299 up front per receiver, DISH will send you an empty box for each 622 you order. As they get your returned 921/942's they will credit your account $200 for each one. You get 5 622's and return 5 921/942's you will get $1000 credit on your account, although it will cost you almost $1500 up front. Great news for those with multiple receivers.


----------



## Dish_Watcher (Jan 15, 2004)

jbaker8679 said:


> i am a tech and yes you still can get the 200$ rebate


Mr. Baker:
While I understand that you are a tech, please do not confuse the situation. The rebate is only for 921/942 owners/lessees as has been stated in previous posts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

winston_one said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to just cancel your account, wait three months, then come in as a new customer? Then lease the 622 without any upgrade costs, then you still get to keep your 921 that you own.
> 
> This should also solve the installation of dishes and switches questions too since you would be coming back as a new customer.
> 
> I hate to sound like I'm trying to be a cheat, but its their rules. Then again Dish sold me that awful 921 with no apologies, so I'd say whats fair is fair.


Unless I completely missed the boat here... there would be no advantage to becoming a new customer, because it would still cost $299 to lease the ViP622 for a new customer.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Dsquared said:


> Question: I already have the Dish 1000 with everything necessary to receive 110/119/129. Will they give me an additional $99 credit when I upgrade???


don't get the offers confused  the 211 offer involves both an upgrade charge $49 and an install charge of $49. So 811 users get the upgrade free, and if they have all parts needed, the don't get the install either.

622's are different. It's a $299 upgrade charge, installation and parts included. then for us 921/942 owners, there is the upcoming $200 rebate upon return of the old unit. There is not a seperate installation fee being charged that would be rebateable. You'd be paying $99 for the 622 upgrade, and Dish is throwing in the gear on the hope they'll make it back over the long haul thru your monthly sub.

So in your case, you pay $99 just for the 622. In my case, i should be able to get upgraded to DPP. For others, they are getting full blown installs of D1000's, DPP's, new cabling etc. So there isn't an evenness to what we get in hardware for our $99 or $299 price, but there is an equal service


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I currenlly own all the E* hardware I use. I did my own DishPro Plus upgrade (again I paid for the parts). If I take the rebate I am now leasing the 622. Who owns the dishes that I upgraded at my own expense? I fear that E* will treat my LNB's as if they are theirs once I have a leased receiver. 

If I would have waited the same $99 would have covered the upgrade. I did not wait becuase I had no idea that E* was going to switch over to a leasing environment, and the DishPro Plus technology was a good chice after having the 921 on legacy LNB's at my old house (I chose the DishPro Plus LNB's to save on cabling at the new house).


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

normang said:


> So you want the 622 for free? that will happen.... *not*....


Where did I say FREE ? Take your time and slowly read my post again.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

johnnyd1023 said:


> Where did I say FREE ? Take your time and slowly read my post again.


Your trying to say that the $99 is merely an install fee for hardware after the rebate and its not just that... its as I said, the Dish 1000 components are a *bonus* to getting the 622, if you don't need them, it doesn't change the $99 cost when you get your 622 *after* you send in your 942 or 921. So you might not have said free, it could have been implied..


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

normang said:


> Your trying to say that the $99 is merely an install fee for hardware after the rebate and its not just that... its as I said, the Dish 1000 components are a *bonus* to getting the 622, if you don't need them, it doesn't change the $99 cost when you get your 622 *after* you send in your 942 or 921. So you might not have said free, it could have been implied..


I'm not trying to say anything. The person I spoke to at the Executive ofiice also said it WAS a INSTALL fee no matter what Dish called it,and he believed it was wrong because we already payed for ALL the equipment. This is why he tried to wave the charge. 
But hey, believe what you want.
This is getting boring.


----------



## kcmia (Jun 28, 2005)

Is there an upgrade path/rebate for 811 to 622? My 811 is leased.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

johnnyd1023 said:


> I'm not trying to say anything. The person I spoke to at the Executive ofiice also said it WAS a INSTALL fee no matter what Dish called it,and he believed it was wrong because we already payed for ALL the equipment. This is why he tried to wave the charge. But hey, believe what you want.
> This is getting boring.


Different people at Dish routinely say all sort of things, it would be nice if Dish could say things with one voice and not get different information or the same information in a different way that just causes confusion.

I don't know how they could rebate an install fee because as far as everything I have heard and read, the Dish 1000 hardware was a part of a 622 setup _if needed_ and that its $299, - $200 = $99 after April 1st - if you trade in a 942/921.. So I don't know how Dish could rebate you an "install fee", when in some part of the transaction, you have to pay something for the 622. Enough said....


----------



## JeffGoos (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm confused.

I just got off the phone with a technician on the HD side (probably hit the wrong phone prompts). He told me that because I have a purchased 921 the entire rebate program does not apply to me. It only applies to people who have leased 921s. He said there are no deals for people with purchased equipment.

In this whole thread I never saw it mentioned that you must presently lease a 921 to get the leased 622.

Is this right??? Am I screwed on swapping my purchased 921 for a leased 622?


----------



## REK108 (May 23, 2004)

katz21498 said:


> I currently have a 921 with about 60-70 hours of programming on it. Once I upgrade to the 622 can I still watch the recorded programs even if the box is no longer authorized.


It was my understanding that you must turn in your 921 when you get the 622.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

JeffGoos said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> I just got off the phone with a technician on the HD side (probably hit the wrong phone prompts). He told me that because I have a purchased 921 the entire rebate program does not apply to me. It only applies to people who have leased 921s. He said there are no deals for people with purchased equipment.
> 
> ...


based on my understanding, he's wrong. I maybe incorrect, but very few 921's I suspect were ever leased because of the initial cost. Call again and see what someone else says..


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Maybe someone can help me decide to keep my 921 instead of going for the $200 rebate. I record most of my HD via OTA antenna, does anyone know if I remove the 921 from my account, disconnect it from the satellites, yet keep it to record OTA, will it continue to record and play. If so, then it would be worth passing up the $200 rebate to have an additional 22 hours HD recorder in the house.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Big D said:


> Maybe someone can help me decide to keep my 921 instead of going for the $200 rebate. I record most of my HD via OTA antenna, does anyone know if I remove the 921 from my account, disconnect it from the satellites, yet keep it to record OTA, will it continue to record and play. If so, then it would be worth passing up the $200 rebate to have an additional 22 hours HD recorder in the house.


That will NOT work. The 921 must be connected to the Sat for the OTA to work. But, it doesn't have to be subscribed. This could be risky.

Since it's connected to the sat is going to take software downloads. And, a future download could change it so that Activation is required for OTA.

Also, you'll have no OTA guide data.

Hopefully the 622 will soon have external HDD archival support which may help eliminate your need for a 2nd PVR.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, I think I will just go with the rebate based on this info.


----------



## JeffGoos (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Normang.

Can anyone else confirm or deny that purchased 921's do not qualify for the whole rebate deal on a newly leased 622?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

As far as I know, all 921s are purchased (I'm sure someone will post if they have a leased 921).

I'm sure the Owned 921 is covered in the "deal". Each individual will have to decide for himself if the exchange of an owned 921 for a leased 622 is a "good deal".


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish_Watcher,

Thanks for the multiple receiver info.

So, I've got two 921s to Upgrade.

If this must be done through the Executive Office, do I have to wait till Monday to place my order?


----------



## Dish_Watcher (Jan 15, 2004)

This promotion is available to customers who exchange their existing 921 or 942 receiver (Leased or Owned) for a ViP622 HD/DVR through our DISHN' It Up receiver upgrade program.

The customer will pay a $299.99 lease upgrade fee during the call and receive their $200 credit upon return of their 921/942 receiver.

Participation in this promotion includes professional installation of the HD/DVR and installation of a dish antenna (where applicable).

The customer's DISH Network account will be credited $200 when DISH Network receives their 921/942 back (or if the customer is billed by an alliance partner - the customer's credit card).
Customers will receive 2 boxes in the mail:
[*]One will be an empty box that the customer needs to save and use to return their 921/942. It will contain specific instructions regarding the receiver return and $200 credit process.​[*]The second box will contain their new ViP622 DVR which will be installed on the date selected with the customer. The customer should *NOT* attempt to install this himself/herself.​
All other DISH'n It Up fees apply:
[*]$6.00 per month leasing fee​[*]$6.00 per month HD enabling fee if the customer does not subscribe to DishHD Bronze or higher.​[*]18 month commitment​
The ERT Team will have to setup any orders for more than one exchange.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

> All other DISH'n It Up fees apply:
> $6.00 per month leasing fee
> $6.00 per month HD enabling fee if the customer does not subscribe to DishHD Bronze or higher.


So, the $6 per month is NOT included in the bronze package as originally stated?

This puts Bronze + locals with HD DVR at $66/month? Too much. At $61 I was debating it.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

koralis said:


> So, the $6 per month is NOT included in the bronze package as originally stated?
> 
> This puts Bronze + locals with HD DVR at $66/month? Too much. At $61 I was debating it.


Yuch, I agree. I've got AT120 for the RSNs. That makes Silver + locals $77. I thought $71 was higher than I wanted to go, but was considering it. $77 is too much.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

koralis said:


> So, the $6 per month is NOT included in the bronze package as originally stated?


If ALL of your receivers are leased the first one should be included in the BronzeHD package price. If you are replacing an owned receiver and it's not your only receiver the $6 per month for the 622 you are leasing will replace the $5 per month "extra receiver fee".

What happens if the 921/942 you are returning is your one and only receiver? Good question. That would make all of your receivers leased and the first one should be included. At least that is what we were told.


----------



## Dish_Watcher (Jan 15, 2004)

James Long said:


> If ALL of your receivers are leased the first one should be included in the BronzeHD package price. If you are replacing an owned receiver and it's not your only receiver the $6 per month for the 622 you are leasing will replace the $5 per month "extra receiver fee".
> 
> What happens if the 921/942 you are returning is your one and only receiver? Good question. That would make all of your receivers leased and the first one should be included. At least that is what we were told.


Each leased 622, even if it is the only receiver on the account, will be subject to the $6.00 lease fee. If you take at least the BronzeHD package however, the $6.00 HD Enabling fee is waived. There is a difference between the $6.00 lease fee and the $6.00 HD enabling fee.


----------



## Dish_Watcher (Jan 15, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Dish_Watcher,
> 
> Thanks for the multiple receiver info.
> 
> ...


David:
You can call and place your order tomorrow. The ERT team will be available, however depending on the demand and the number of customers wanting multiple upgrades, you may experience a longer than normal wait time.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Dish_Watcher said:


> There is a difference between the $6.00 lease fee and the $6.00 HD enabling fee.


I think we all understand that.

The implication, if not an outright statement, from the Charlie HD Chat was that the lease fee would be included in the DishHD package on the "first" receiver ala DHP/DHA. The HD enabling fee was presented as a penalty for not subscribing to DishHD which implies a built-in $6 MPEG4 subsidy. It probably wasn't a good idea to drag the HD enabling fee into the discussion as it is unlikely to apply to anyone upgrading from a 9xx series.

This all meshes together with placing the ViP series receiver as "first" (primary) in certain circumstances.

I plan on calling tomorrow just to try and nail down:

Precisely what would the itemized monthly bill be?
How this might affect my Digital Home Plan and/or DHPP status?
Where can I obtain a copy of the terms and conditions that I am in implied agreement with by participating in the plan?

I've never been enthusiastic about commiting to something without a document in-hand that I can't defend myself with. This implied acceptance of contracts is currently being litigated by the Florida AG with respect to D*'s new lease program as I understand it.

Maybe if Dish Network posted the T&C prominently on their website, they could at least have something for their CSRs to read to customers when these kinds of questions came up. That seems to be the catalyst in the lion's share of the current disgruntled upgrader posts (well maybe other than being charged for elements of installation that should have been included).


----------



## JeffGoos (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the clairifcation Dish_Watcher.

By my logic swaping a purchased 921 (paid $460) for the equivelent of $99 plus $6 per month for vip622 lease is a good deal. If you assume a 3 year lifespan, thats $315. If you paid more, then it easily amortizes out past 4 years. For a HD DVR I expect more technological changes, hence the desire to upgrade when available.

One more question. If the unit dies, does Dish just give you a new one? This is the case with leased Cable boxes.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

harsh said:


> How this might affect my Digital Home Plan and/or DHPP status?
> Where can I obtain a copy of the terms and conditions that I am in implied agreement with by participating in the plan?


As long as you keep one of the receivers that you got originally on the DHP (or managed to upgrade OUTSIDE of the DISH'n It Up promos), you will stay in the same situation you are in now. Under DHP, you pay an extra $5/month for "DHPP" and another $5/month for each receiver after the 1st. I'm pretty sure I remember a DHP user posting his bill after getting a ViP, but I'd have to find it.

I can't guarantee this is the current DIU agreement because I was told that at least some of the terms have changed (like you can no longer call the listed number to get HD disabled on the 622 to avoid the $6 HD Enable fee). I downloaded this from someone who requested the agreement from the CEO email address and posted it here - http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5521&d=1143587313

The 1st receiver is included in the base package (AT60, HD Metal, ...) for DHP, DHA, and purchased receivers, as long as that 1st receiver isn't a DIU receiver that is subject to its own agreement. Not all leased receivers are created and treated the same.

Where people start getting billed the extra $6/month for a ViP is when they have reduced their account to only having DIU receivers. If you keep an existing receiver, you would have been paying that (or at least $5) anyhow for the "mirror fee". Several people have wound up NOT having any $6 fee billed with the ViP receiver being treated as if it were the "1st one free", but that isn't consistent.

If the DIU receiver is the ONLY receiver on the account, I've not seen an instance where the person was NOT billed a lease fee by having it included in a base package. That was true before they even offered ViP receivers. There are people that have had a leased 522 as the only receiver on the account that have been paying $5/month lease fee for close to a year because they got that 522 under DIU last summer.


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, on a whim I called the 1-888 number indicated by Mark just now (10:30ish MST) and the CSR was able to accomodate my order w/ the $200 rebate/credit for sending my 921 in to them in exchange for a 622.

My install date is set at 4/24/06.

I went through the programming packages with the CSR, and found that for me, currently with AEP+locals+HDPak including a DP510 and a 921, I'm paying about $110/mo. My history with Dish is such that I subscribed to the DishHome Plan for two 301 receivers, so I pay extra for the lease + DishHomePlan (or something close to that). I eventually upgraded 1 301 to a DP510 and the other 301 to a purchased 921.

At this point, when I return my 921 for the credit, I'll have the DP510 and the 622, both leased.

I decided to simply keep my plan the way it is and migrate from AEP+Locals to DishHD Platinum+Locals.

So, my resulting cost will go up about $5/mo to approximately $115/mo + tax.

Not such a bad deal in my estimation...although, why I spend $115/month on TV I'll never understand, but I guess that's just me 

I think the final breakdown is:

$99 - DishHD Platinum
$5 - Locals
$6 - 622 Lease
$5 - 510 Lease

... or thereabouts.

I'm in no way suggesting everyone get on the phone right now, but I was able to get through rather quickly just now and get this all set up, because I wasn't going to be around tomorrow to get the thing underway at any rate.

Good luck!

PS - Oh, and the CSR _specifically_ indicated that the phone line connection to the 622 is required _specifically_ because it is a dual-tuner receiver -- I think I knew this, but it made me think that others might be curious about this -- that you only are required to have a phone line connected to dual-tuner receivers in order to avoid that nasty fee for not having a phone line connected.


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

katz21498 said:


> I currently have a 921 with about 60-70 hours of programming on it. Once I upgrade to the 622 can I still watch the recorded programs even if the box is no longer authorized. Also, If I can watch the programming how does anyone one know how long I could keep the box before the credit would no longer count. For example, could I order the 622 in April and then return the 921 in July?
> 
> Thank


60 days to return the 921/942.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> Perhaps the offer will be extended ... perhaps there will be a different offer. It will be really bad if the offer is better than the $200 rebate being offered so don't expect that.


Do EXPECT it !!!
For current 942 owners...

Coming soon: We are evaluating a promotion targeted to customers who would like to participate in the $200.00 Equipment Return Credit and upgrade to a ViP622 DVR but who prefer to purchase their equipment as opposed to leasing it. We are also evaluating a promotion targeted to customers who have multiple HD receivers today and wish to upgrade them all to ViP series/MPEG-4 receivers. So stay tuned!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I called in at 5:00AM PST. No waiting. Placed my order and the scheduled date for the ViP622 install is April 11. The receiver and an empty box are to arrive before the install date. I asked since I already had one leased 622 installed if I could waive the install to activate the new one upon arrival. Answer was, "NO" the install is required to ensure proper equipment, etc. No big deal.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Dish_Watcher said:


> Just to confirm and clarify:
> 
> You can get the rebate for each owned 921 or 942, i.e. six 921s = six rebates. The only catch with this is that the Executive Resolution Team would have to set this work order up. You could call the 1-888 number listed in the first post, but if you are doing more than one, you will need to be transfered to the ERT.
> 
> Yes, as stated, leased receivers are eligible.


I hope mine was just done right. I told him repeatedly I want to replace both my 921's with vip622's, but never was transferred to anyone else.

The good news he said April 11 was my install date.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I called in at 5:00AM PST. No waiting. Placed my order and the scheduled date for the ViP622 install is April 11. The receiver and an empty box are to arrive before the install date. I asked since I already had one leased 622 installed if I could waive the install to activate the new one upon arrival. Answer was, "NO" the install is required to ensure proper equipment, etc. No big deal.


I called at 4:49 pst and waited til 5:25 for a human, took til 5:53 to get er done, they would not let me upgrade my 811 to a 211, only the 921 to 622. I called back to an HD Tech and he would not let me re-do the order to include 211, bummer.... I also got Apr. 11th install, and noone I talked to would say that I could activate new box without instller coming to house, another bummer..


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I was offered an April 10 install date, but was concerned that they wouldn't be able to get a 622 to me in time, so I waited a couple of days to April 15. I'll look forward to hearing if you guys with the April 11 dates get your reciever in time. 

I tried calling the number last night when I got home from work (after midnight PST) and it worked. Thought that was pretty cool.

I was surpised by the $6 monthly lease fee, I also thought that was included in the price.

Here's looking forward to April 15!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

Just completed my upgrade. I'm sure this thing is going to be a mess. Install set fo 4/21, csr says the 622 will ship in 3 days, which will be nice, if they'll let me plug it in. I don't need an install, but I do want to upgrade to DPP gear so I need to still have the installer come out. 

After contacting a CSR and getting no where, I called a Tech support person, to try to get a handle on the breakdown of the 99.00 line item on my bill for Digital Home Plan, 2 rcvrs, locals. then asked about the 622. He was definitive and confident that if I add the 622, drop the 942/301, and have just a 622/501 combo, there would be NO lease fee, as the 622 should be the primary receiver, and the lease fee for the first receiver is always built into the plan price. 

So, we are back to the lease fee question again. This tech needed no time to look things up, and seemed to understand everything on the first try, so i got the feeling he knew what he was talking about. And he clearly stated that yes, Dish builds the Lease fee for the #1 receiver on the account into the base package. so the question is, which receiver is #1. For those getting billed a lease fee on the 622, I would definitely quadruple check that it is listed as the Primary, and the lease fee is dropped. I have to think it would be illegal for Dish to claim the "lease fee for the 1st leased receiver is included in the base pricing plan" for new customers, then tell existing customers it isn't included. IF that is Dish's claim, I smell Class Action suit.

also, anyone know where I could find the terms for DHP service from aug 2000? are there any sources for old terms hiding on the web?


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

I just ordered the 622 via the Dish n it up program. I bought a new Sammy 42 DLP yesterday so I needed to add a receiver. I am keeping the 811 and the 921 for now, I was only able to lease one 622, If I wanted to get another 622 it would have to be purchased for $798.00. OUCH! anyway I have been able to add a room with the 622 for $299.00.(no $200.00 rebate) Now I am looking at $130.00 plus tax per month. I updated to the platinum package because it eliminates the DVR fees. I have the install date on Tues 04/11/06

What have I done! $130 per month!

Tim


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok, I got a 4/13 date.....

Wow - that was a good hour on the phone. He had some problems.

I have two 921s to upgrate and was working with the ERT team.

I currently have a DPP44 and both wings with both CBSHD E&W. The system kept kicking back the order because I can't have 5 slots (but it wasn't immediately clear WHY the system was kicking it back).

He had to remove CBSHD-East before the order would be accepted (which immediately removed it from my 921).

Only 1 RA was generated for both 921's. That's a bit scary (he wasn't sure if I'd receive two boxes or 1 large one - I have my original boxes - I really only need labels). I'm going to have to watch carefully to make sure I get my rebates.

Dish Watcher: Thanks again for letting us know about the multi-receiver upgrade. Hopefully the stock of 622s will hold up.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jtp1947 said:


> 60 days to return the 921/942.


The contract referenced above by CABill indicates 45 days after deactivation.


----------



## jcd4878 (Feb 26, 2004)

Just pulled the trigger. Hopefully this 622 receiver works alot better than the 921 I have now. For the most part the 921 did it's job, it just never quite worked as advertised and they never did enable those firewire jacks. Oh well, MPEG4 here we come!

I got a install date of April 21st which I am happy with. Should be plenty of time to get the new 622 in the mail before the install. I am pretty stoked that the Washington DC locals are available in HD over satelite already, those plus my OTA antenna will allow me to record 3 HD locals at the same time! WOOO HOOO!


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

That went a lot easier than I expected. I was only on hold for about ten minutes and I got a much sooner install date than I thought I would (Apr. 15). I could have had the 12th, but have a conflict.

The final straw was how many things went wrong with my 921 this week alone (spontaneous reboot, constant audio dropouts, missed timers and unit won't respond to remote).

I know the 622 isn't perfect either, but this is where the future is going, so I guess I'm going with it...


----------



## Seb (Jan 11, 2005)

I just called and was told that the 622 can only record 1 HDTV program, while watching another. And it can't record 2 HD programs at the same time... but the dbstalk review states that 3! can be recorded at the same time. Which is it? I tend to think the rep was confused.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Seb said:


> I just called and was told that the 622 can only record 1 HDTV program, while watching another. And it can't record 2 HD programs at the same time... but the dbstalk review states that 3! can be recorded at the same time. Which is it? I tend to think the rep was confused.


Three can be recorded (2 satellite and one OTA) but that maxes out the tuners. You can watch 2 programs (tv1 in hD and tv2 down graded to SD) that can be either prerecorded or one of the ones you are recording.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Why do I feel like I just signed my life away. That was scary, the CSR read the agreement terms to me like 5 times, literally. I think there was something about my first born child in there if I didn't keep a programming pack and that my entire life now belonged to Dish. They also said they DID NOT provide a DVI to HDMI converter that the installation only included componant cable hookup. Dish is such a cheap SOB. That really pisses me off. I am signing a long term contract with you paying all this money blah blah blah and you can't even give me on little hook up thing, even though the DVI came with the 921. Cheap bastards. Its like they are going backwards with this box only doing componant, what is the point of that? They also could do any other reciever changes at the same time but said wait a month or so to do any of that.

This thing (the 622) better friggen work.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> They also said they DID NOT provide a DVI to HDMI converter that the installation only included componant cable hookup.
> This thing (the 622) better friggen work.


I have a leased 622 and a owned 622. Both packages came with (what you call component) composit (yellow, red, white)!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I have a leased 622 and a owned 622. Both packages came with (what you call component) composit (yellow, red, white)!


The point is they don't come with DVI or HDMI, and why anyone who had a digital box and an HD TV would go with anything less is beyond me. And when the 921 came with it 2+ years ago and now they won't even give you a little convertor, that is just bogus.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

Just ordered my 622 upgrade from a (purchased) 921, my only receiver. Was on the phone for about 15 minutes; no big surprises. The CSR seemed somewhat knowledgable and pleasant and patiently answered all my questions. My install date is 4/24. Looks like my monthly bill will be going up about $10.

I do have one question. This has probably already been answered, but I couldn't find it. I currently subscribe to CBS HD East, and have a Dish 300 pointed to 61.5 (and a Dish 500 at 110/119). I think that's the only channel left on 61.5 that I still watch. I asked the CSR and he said that I would lose that CBS HD when I got the new package, because of rights issues with the local CBS HD channel, which I will now be receiving over Dish. Is this true? If so, I might as well have the installers take down the extra antenna when they put in the Dish 1000.

It would be kind of a bummer to lose that channel, even though I will be getting local CBS HD, since the shows are one hour earlier for me, which helps a lot with scheduling.

Thanks!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> The point is they don't come with DVI or HDMI, and why anyone who had a digital box and an HD TV would go with anything less is beyond me. And when the 921 came with it 2+ years ago and now they won't even give you a little convertor, that is just bogus.


Right on point! Here we get HD receivers with SD wiring.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> If ALL of your receivers are leased the first one should be included in the BronzeHD package price. If you are replacing an owned receiver and it's not your only receiver the $6 per month for the 622 you are leasing will replace the $5 per month "extra receiver fee".
> 
> What happens if the 921/942 you are returning is your one and only receiver? Good question. That would make all of your receivers leased and the first one should be included. At least that is what we were told.


I am deactivating my 510 and leaseing the 622 by returning my 942 and the CSR insisted (even after talking to her supervisor) that there is a $6.00 lease fee even if it is the only receiver (leased) in the household. But this is not what James Long has been saying for two months.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

jcd4878 said:


> Just pulled the trigger. Hopefully this 622 receiver works alot better than the 921 I have now. For the most part the 921 did it's job, it just never quite worked as advertised and they never did enable those firewire jacks. Oh well, MPEG4 here we come!
> 
> I got a install date of April 21st which I am happy with. Should be plenty of time to get the new 622 in the mail before the install. I am pretty stoked that the Washington DC locals are available in HD over satelite already, those plus my OTA antenna will allow me to record 3 HD locals at the same time! WOOO HOOO!


I'm with ya jcd. same day too! I better be first, I only need lnbs and a dpp44


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

OK, I ordered my 622 under the rebate program.

After all the horror stories from the February startup I was a bit nervous, but it went really well. I was only on hold for 10 minutes. The CSR sounded to be in the US (based on his accent) and was able to answer all my questions. The disclosures and question answering took about 15 minutes. 

I have an install date of April 21, which is about what I expected. Plus he quoted what my total monthly charge would be and it came out where I expected. It's about $5 more per month than I am currently paying for the AEP with locals and the basic HD pack.

So at this point, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

lujan said:


> I am deactivating my 510 and leaseing the 622 by returning my 942 and the CSR insisted (even after talking to her supervisor) that there is a $6.00 lease fee even if it is the only receiver (leased) in the household. But this is not what James Long has been saying for two months.


If we have to end up paying an extra $6.00/mo for a lease fee after being assured by the moderators here (JL) and on Charlie chat that the lease fee for the first receiver is included in the package, that's it. I'm done with Dish. I'm tired of being nickel and dimed to death by this outfit. $92.19 per month is too damn much to pay for TV!!

HD Gold+Locals--- 74.99
Dish DVR fee-------- 5.98
622 lease fee------- 6.00
IN sales tax ---------5.22
TOTAL--------------- 92.19


----------



## jimreeve (Nov 11, 2004)

I really cannot see what the excitement is all about. They suggest that I turn in my 942, which I own and which cost me $625 just a few months ago, to get a $200 account credit after forking over $300 for the right to lease a Vip622 at $5/month. Note that this $200 is a CREDIT on the account; not a money refund, and that the $5 fee goes on forever. Not only that, but you have to agree to purchase at least the 'Bronze' level of service, which includes the 60-channels of SD that I already get for about 1/2 the monthly cost of that new level of service. Local channels are extra, just as they have always been. The DVR monthly fee still applies, too. I currently pay for my 60-channel Dish package on an annual basis, which nets me one free month per year. There is no such annual payment discount with the new Bronze package. So what extra would I get delivered to my screen if I took advantage of (fell for) this offer? 23 channels of pretty ordinary stuff that happens to be in high-definition -- in exchange for having my monthly bill double, after having given away my $600 942 receiver! Oh, I forgot. If I continue to subscribe to the local channels, I also get them in HDTV as part of the deal. But even though I am 45 miles outside of the city, I already get perfect reception of the digital local channels using my FREE outdoor antenna, so why do I need Dish for that? Nope, I am going to hold off and wait until: (1) the price is right, and/or (2) more mainstream stuff is provided in HDTV by Dish Network. I particular, I would like to see the Travel Channel, HGTV, Food, and some of the other more popular channels in high definition. There's gotta be a better deal just around the corner.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Just ordered my 622 to replace the 945. I have a scheduled install date of 9 April and they indicated the empty box and 622 will be arriving in the next 3-5days. One question I failed to ask the CSR was concerning the lease cost of $6.00. Since we are leasing the receiver does that mean they will replace it also if it breaks. If so, any reason to continue to pay the monthly replacement fee?


----------



## Navy_Chief (Feb 25, 2005)

Dish_Watcher said:


> This promotion is available to customers who exchange their existing 921 or 942 receiver (Leased or Owned) for a ViP622 HD/DVR through our DISHN' It Up receiver upgrade program.
> 
> The ERT Team will have to setup any orders for more than one exchange.


Thank you for the update. How do you reach the ERT people. I called the number Mark gave... it took three tries before I got someone that was willing to work with me. Unfortunately, I was only able to order a single ViP622 in exchange for one of my 921s. He said that only one 622 was allowed per household.

I have a second 921, plus a 942, that I wanted to upgrade, but I've had no luck getting someone on the line that will process the request.


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

One vote for a trouble-free order. Called in early (8:00AM MST) and I got a knowledgable CSR in a few seconds after I was in the queue via the posted number here. She was thrilled that I knew the deal about the deal. Anyway, hoping everything else during this process goes smoothy.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Right on point! Here we get HD receivers with SD wiring.


I am confused, my 942 has HDMI out and the review of the 622 clearly shows an HDMI out on the back. It better have HDMI as my entire system is HDMI, recievier and all. I ordered two 622's one to replace my 921 and one to replace my 942. The order went perfectly only on hold a few minutes for the ERT and got an install date of the 10th.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

sgt940 said:


> I am confused, my 942 has HDMI out and the review of the 622 clearly shows an HDMI out on the back. It better have HDMI as my entire system is HDMI, recievier and all. I ordered two 622's one to replace my 921 and one to replace my 942. The order went perfectly only on hold a few minutes for the ERT and got an install date of the 10th.


You'll be fine. What boylehome was complaining about was that the 622 did not come with an HDMI cable. It sounds like you've already got the cables you need, so it should be nothing to worry about.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

sgt940 said:


> I am confused, my 942 has HDMI out and the review of the 622 clearly shows an HDMI out on the back. It better have HDMI as my entire system is HDMI, recievier and all. I ordered two 622's one to replace my 921 and one to replace my 942. The order went perfectly only on hold a few minutes for the ERT and got an install date of the 10th.


Sorry for poorly constructed sentence. HDMI is present and it is great.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Sorry for poorly constructed sentence. HDMI is present and it is great.


The issue is for 921 users who have a DVI cable that now needs a converter to HDMI, and dish WILL NOT provide it, even though the offer says "everything you need..." but they think that means just using componant cables. Its just another cheap ass move. Yeah I know they are like $.99 on e-bay, the point is they are so cheap so why doesn't E* just give one to us with the install. Its friggin ridiculous. I should tell them my TV ONLY accepts DVI and has no connections for any other type. Then what would they do?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> The issue is for 921 users who have a DVI cable that now needs a converter to HDMI, and dish WILL NOT provide it, even though the offer says "everything you need..." but they think that means just using componant cables. Its just another cheap ass move. Yeah I know they are like $.99 on e-bay, the point is they are so cheap so why doesn't E* just give one to us with the install. Its friggin ridiculous. I should tell them my TV ONLY accepts DVI and has no connections for any other type. Then what would they do?


If it is truly so cheap, then what's the big deal about not including it? Why not buy one yourself?

They give component for HD... which I think is all that should be expected. They don't come with digital or coaxial digital cable for the audio outputs either. For the more advanced connections, go buy your own cable.

People like to complain about paying too much... but then want lots of free stuff.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

dirtydan said:


> they would not let me upgrade my 811 to a 211, only the 921 to 622


I've seen reports in another forum that people have been able to do this by working with an Executive CSR.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

On July 30th, 2005, I spent $835 to upgrade from my SD dish PVR to the 942. I already had two SD 201s and an SD PVR (301?) , so all this consisted of was adding the HD package and buying a 942. 

Yesterday I called Dish and spent another $299 to have them come out, switch out the dish, take away my 942 and plug in a 622. 

That's over $1000 in addition to subscription fees in about eight months, although it will drop a bit when I return the 942. And this was on top of the $287 I spent in January 2004 to get started on Dish.

Am I upset? Do I feel ripped or gypped? Nope.

My previous (SD) system worked marvelously. The 942 looked fantastic on my Panasonic plasma when I upgraded, so there was certainly bang-for-buck there. And this latest upgrade? Well, it comes to only $99 when all is said and done, for which I get a much larger hard disk in addition to the extra channels. I would have paid $100 to upgrade the hard disk alone.

I won't wind up owning the 622, but quite frankly I own the 201s and a 301 that are sitting in the basement somewhere. What good is owning it once you're done with it?


----------



## Navy_Chief (Feb 25, 2005)

Navy_Chief said:


> I have a second 921, plus a 942, that I wanted to upgrade, but I've had no luck getting someone on the line that will process the request.


Thanks to Mark Lamutt, I was finally able to get a CSR that knew enough to get the first upgrade processed. Mark provided additional input last night on getting my call escalated to the ERT, and after 20 minutes of getting passed from one person to the next, I finally was able to upgrade my second 921. However, they would not upgrade my 942, saying that they would only allow a maximum of six tuners in a household.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

HDMe said:


> If it is truly so cheap, then what's the big deal about not including it? Why not buy one yourself?
> 
> They give component for HD... which I think is all that should be expected. They don't come with digital or coaxial digital cable for the audio outputs either. For the more advanced connections, go buy your own cable.
> 
> People like to complain about paying too much... but then want lots of free stuff.


I guess as usual, you like to bend over and accept whatever you get and kiss the hand of he who grants it to you.

Not me. All of those cables and came with my 921, why not with a 622, which is even more advanced, but goes back to old technology for hook-up. Makes no sense. I suppose I should think it is good of them to include the power cord for free too, and the remote, why shouldn't I have to buy that myself too. Its a joke to suggest that any DIsh subscriber is complaining about not getting stuff for free, with how much we all pay them to just receive commercial TV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> I guess as usual, you like to bend over and accept whatever you get and kiss the hand of he who grants it to you.
> 
> Not me. All of those cables and came with my 921, why not with a 622, which is even more advanced, but goes back to old technology for hook-up. Makes no sense. I suppose I should think it is good of them to include the power cord for free too, and the remote, why shouldn't I have to buy that myself too. Its a joke to suggest that any DIsh subscriber is complaining about not getting stuff for free, with how much we all pay them to just receive commercial TV.


Your HD receiver comes with a cable (component) that permits you to connect it to your TV and view HD programming. Just because you didn't get the top-of-the-line cable, you complain. That doesn't seem like a valid complaint to me.

Not getting a power cord or a remote or any cables at all would be a valid complaint.

One could also make the argument that your TV should have come with cables too! I mean, your TV was probably $2000+ right? Much more money than the receiver... and when you get a TV with 5 (or however many) inputs, why not come with all the cables you would need?

But you aren't complaining to the TV manufacturer are you? Why not? Seems just as valid an argument to me as complaining that Dish didn't... and Dish at least did give you a cable that you can use... Your TV didn't come with any cable at all!


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Not me. All of those cables and came with my 921, why not with a 622, which is even more advanced, but goes back to old technology for hook-up. Makes no sense. I suppose I should think it is good of them to include the power cord for free too, and the remote, why shouldn't I have to buy that myself too. Its a joke to suggest that any DIsh subscriber is complaining about not getting stuff for free, with how much we all pay them to just receive commercial TV.


The 622 can send HD signal via component or HDMI. Not everyone uses HDMI; my 942 is via component for several reasons. We can get into technological justifications in a separate thread if you wish, but to cut one common myth off, both component and HDMI carry more bandwidth than 1080i or 720p requires, so the only distinction is where you do the scaling, not whether the signal is digital or analog.

A good 6' HDMI cable is $60 and you can easily pay over $100 for one. That's the full upgrade charge after rebate! And component cables are only a bit less expensive. So you're advocating they include $150 in cables in a box they charge us $99 for?

And what then, should you only need a 1-metre cable and not want any degradation due to excess length? Or suppose you have a Plasma with the connections on the back rather than a media center, and need a 3-metre cable? At what point have they done enough?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm sorry people are having trouble getting the multiple receiver upgrades procssed.

It seems like this is being left to the discression of the ERT rep. Perhaps it's somewhat dependant on the monthly $$$ of the account (I'm getting close to $150/month). They're gonna try to keep me happy.

Cables: It's not a big deal to me if they don't include them. The missing digital audio cables are a good analogy. I think they just don't want to pack all the different cable that MIGHT be needed of all possible combinations. I suppose if they really wanted to help out, the installers could keep the cables on the truck, then just give you what you need.


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

I called in Saturday morning, and had no issues. My leased 942 becomes a leased Vip622. My owned 508 and 4900 remain in place. Install date 4/16 (the rep actually offered my 4/8! I was expecting a MAY date. Unforunately, I'll be out of town next weekend, but I wasn't convinced my 622 would be here that quickly anyway)

I'm going from AT120 + locals + HD + Voom + HBO & Showtime to HD Silver + locals + HBO & Showtime, with the same effective equipment lineup and associated costs(leased HD PVR, owned SD pre-fees PVR, and owned SD receiver), for $5 more per month.

I'm quite happy.

(Not really related to THIS discussion, so feel free to PM me if you know the answer, but does anyone know how well the legacy receivers like the 4900 will handle seeing 4 birds? I already have 61.5/110/119, and this will add 129. Not that the 508 and 4900 need to SEE 129, but...)


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Well I had an interesting call from Dish tonight. They were actually trying to get me switch off the 942 do the 99 dollar upgrade. I was planning on doing the upgrade later in the month after things start to calm down but since they had me on the phone I went ahead and let them do the upgrade. 

The CSR was nice but untrained. It took forever and I fear that he messed up my account AND I its possible he doublecharged my credit card. At one point I was signed up for the latino channels. Only spanish I know is on the menu at taco bell. 

I also dont like the fact they charge my CC# 299 and then the rebate is credited to my dish account.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Ok heres my question 

With the metal accounts is one receiver lease fee included in the price or not. 

How much is my bill going to go up. I have the following

2 receivers (both leased) 
top 120
DVR
HD
locals
voom

Now I will have Silver DVR and locals

Second question is if your receivers are leased and they go out of warranty and then fail and I dont have the 5 buck a month DHPP what is my out of pocket expense to get it replaced. 


Thanks


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> DISH Network is excited about the upcoming $200 equipment credit promotion. This promotion will be available to customers who exchange their existing 921 or 942 receivers for a ViP622 HD/DVR through our DISHN' It Up receiver upgrade program.
> 
> *To deliver the best customer experience, we have created a temporary support line beginning April 1st. Please contact us at 1-888-825-2569 and follow the prompts. A special group of trained customer service representatives will help you with your upgrade questions. This toll free number will be active from 8:00 AM EST on April 1st and will remain active until initial demand has been fulfilled. *
> 
> ...


Well, as of May 1, my 921 will be history and the 622 adventure begins! Just got off the phone with DISH.

We ordered the DISH HD Silver pkg, with HD locals and HBO.

Comments and observations:
The CSR named "William" spoke decent English, but it was a difficult conversation as I had to repeat so many things during the process.

In addition to the monthly programming charges there are three separate fees: For DVR, a "punishment fee" for not having a 20th century phone line in the 21st century, and a third fee which I wasn't able to understand.

And I'm still not quite sure how the exchange works as "William" again, was difficult to communicate with. As I understand it, he's sending the 622 in a box and I guess when the installer comes on May 1, he'll take the 921 back with him/her.

At one time I asked "William" how that part of the deal worked and gave him a couple of options to say which is correct, but all he said was "That is correct sir."

So I'm hoping the ordering part if the only difficult aspect of the process! I'll look forward to reading other posts from ya'll about your experiences, and of course, will share my with you.

HOOK'EM!


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

My 211 came with a whole bag full of cables, but with a 65" HDTV and components on each side, I need 12 foot cable, which I already had. I am not sure if they were 3 foot or 6 foot cable. But how much am I offered, if you really need them to exchange one unit for another.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

UTFAN said:


> And I'm still not quite sure how the exchange works as "William" again, was difficult to communicate with. As I understand it, he's sending the 622 in a box and I guess when the installer comes on May 1, he'll take the 921 back with him/her.
> 
> At one time I asked "William" how that part of the deal worked and gave him a couple of options to say which is correct, but all he said was "That is correct sir."


According to my guy, they will ship you two boxes. The first one you should get is the empty to send your old one back in and the second is the 622 and the installer will bring everything else you need.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

I put my order in on the 1st and got an install date of April 24th. The CSR told me that I will receive a 622 within the next couple of weeks, as well as an empty box for the 921 that is going back to Dish. I suppose that after I install the leased 622 I'm going to have to fight with a CSR to get him/her to activate it without waiting for an installer to come out and "install" it. I'm not looking forward to that, since I've already been through that once with the 622 I bought.

--- WCS


----------



## Megadeth01 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have called twice into Dish Network and they will not let me upgrade my 921 and 942. The first person told me that I could only upgrade one receiver per year. I called again and told the rep that I could see on the website where it clearly says that Dish Net would come out and replace up to 2 receivers. The rep said that it is not clearly stated on the website and what it means is that they would upgrade me to a 622 and a non-pvr receiver to pvr as long as it is SD. 

Did I hear right in a Charlie Chat that they would upgrade two receivers? I no longer have that segment of Charlie Chat.

I am about to email Dish Network but wanted to know if others have had this experience.

Thanks,

Megadeth01


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Megadeth01 said:


> I have called twice into Dish Network and they will not let me upgrade my 921 and 942.


Are you calling the regular DISH number or the one given in the *First Post* of this thread?
*Post #59* indicates that multiple 622s had to be done through ERT (I haven't done this).


----------



## Megadeth01 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for your response and information. I called the number on the first message of this thread. I am unfamiliar on what ERT means. I do see that other people have been able to upgrade 2 receivers but I just do not know how the ERT process works.

Thanks,

Megadeth01


----------



## crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2004)

Megadeth01 said:


> Thanks for your response and information. I called the number on the first message of this thread. I am unfamiliar on what ERT means. I do see that other people have been able to upgrade 2 receivers but I just do not know how the ERT process works.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Megadeth01


ERT - Executive Response Team

You can upgrade two receivers; the CSRs script that they read from does not indicate that they can do this so they routinely say "No.." Just mention this web-site and the response from Dish being that the work-order has to be cut by the Executive Response Team member and they will agree after they check with their Shift Supervisor.. I too got "No.." but when I mentioned this site, the postings, that ERT would have to cut the work order, they put me on-hold, checked and then processed the order for two (I have two 921s).

Good luck!

Chris R.


----------



## rjruby (Dec 29, 2002)

I believe it's the Executive Resolution Team...but what's in a name!


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

crodgers79 said:


> ERT - Executive Response Team
> 
> You can upgrade two receivers; the CSRs script that they read from does not indicate that they can do this so they routinely say "No.." Just mention this web-site and the response from Dish being that the work-order has to be cut by the Executive Response Team member and they will agree after they check with their Shift Supervisor.. I too got "No.." but when I mentioned this site, the postings, that ERT would have to cut the work order, they put me on-hold, checked and then processed the order for two (I have two 921s).
> 
> ...


I've got one 942, and one 522 receiver. I called and was able to set up the 942 to 622 upgrade for a 04/22/06 install.

However, when I mentioned that I wanted to keep my 522 (for my other tvs) and lease an additional 622 (for my second HD set), they said that I could NOT lease (or purchase) a second 622 even after my 04/22 install. That sucks.. Any ideas?


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Radicalman said:


> I've got one 942, and one 522 receiver. I called and was able to set up the 942 to 622 upgrade for a 04/22/06 install.
> 
> However, when I mentioned that I wanted to keep my 522 (for my other tvs) and lease an additional 622 (for my second HD set), they said that I could NOT lease (or purchase) a second 622 even after my 04/22 install. That sucks.. Any ideas?


Play CSR Roullette. I'm sure you can purchase as many 622s as you'd like. There does seem to be a limit of 1 leased 622 unless you are upgrading multiple 921/942s.


----------



## ButchDeal (Feb 23, 2004)

I just called about the upgrade and the woman was very direct that no matter what there is a $6 lease fee and a $5 DVR fee.
I currently have a 301 and 921 with :
$35 AT60 + locals
$12 showtime
$10 HD pack
$ 6 DVR fee
$ 5 additional receiver
$68 total

with the trade in it would be
$50 BronzeHD
$12 Showtime
$ 6 DVR fee
$ 6 lease
$ 5 local
$ 5 additional receiver
$84 total

$16 more a month?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

The lease fee and additional receiver fee are incorrect. Only one should apply. If you can get locals off of an antenna, drop the locals and drop showtime and you can show Charlie that we can do without the extras, if he keeps raising rate. That is what I did.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

ButchDeal said:


> $16 more a month?


Yep, and that's why I plan on holding off until they get my locals in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ButchDeal said:


> I just called about the upgrade and the woman was very direct that no matter what there is a $6 lease fee and a $5 DVR fee.
> I currently have a 301 and 921 with :
> $35 AT60 + locals
> $12 showtime
> ...


Actually not bad as you are moving from a $10 HD pack to a $20 DishHD pack. You will have 17 more HD channels.


----------



## ButchDeal (Feb 23, 2004)

Yeah it is pretty crazy. I called in three times and each time got the same story.
I had planned to drop the 301 and without the lease fee would only be about $5 up.
I can't really drop the locals as I only get NBC off air in my area but qualify for DC locals which are in HD with the 622.


----------



## ButchDeal (Feb 23, 2004)

yes I know 17 more HD chanels that I didn't buy before because I am NOT interested in them. The whole voom pack, monster, world cinema, martial arts, come on.
The only thing I want is ABC and NBC in HD. Which they currently have a NY feed that they will not sell to me.
But even with your math I am moving from a $10 HD pack to a $20 HD pack, but paying $16 more so that is still $6 for nothing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The $6 is to make your 622 a $99/$299 upgrade instead of paying full price for the receiver.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> The $6 is to make your 622 a $99/$299 upgrade instead of paying full price for the receiver.


I understand that, but (someone correct me if I'm wrong) it only applies to existing customers that upgrade under "Dishin it Up". For new customers the $6 is built into the package price. That just doesn't seem like the best way to treat your loyal customers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

IowaStateFan said:


> I understand that, but (someone correct me if I'm wrong) it only applies to existing customers that upgrade under "Dishin it Up". For new customers the $6 is built into the package price. That just doesn't seem like the best way to treat your loyal customers.


If you are a DHP or DHA customer, the $6 is built-in to the package price BUT the package price is $6 more than what it is for other customers. See the back of your bill (if you get mailed bills) for a description.

So they are charging the $6 fee to more people than probably realize it... some folks it is a separate line-item, and others it is bundled into their package price.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

James Long said:


> Actually not bad as you are moving from a $10 HD pack to a $20 DishHD pack. You will have 17 more HD channels.


Only if you want the 17 more channels. I chose not to subscribe to Voom the first time around 'cause I didn't think they were worth the $5/mo for me. I'd like to upgrade my technology (I've got a 921) but it will cost me $99 + $16/mo for the priviledge and that just isn't worth it. When I can get the networks (either local or distant) I'll consider it.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

ButchDeal said:


> I just called about the upgrade and the woman was very direct that no matter what there is a $6 lease fee and a $5 DVR fee.
> I currently have a 301 and 921 with :
> $35 AT60 + locals
> $12 showtime
> ...


I'm not sure about the details of your bill, but people are getting confused between lease, mirroring, & PVR fees. You do not pay both a lease and mirroring fee. PVR fee is unrelated to Lease/Own.

So, I believe in you're case with trade it you would not have the "additional receiver" fee you have listed (assuming you get rid of both your current receivers).

Yea, I do think Echostar is nickel and diming too much. Everything Pack/Platinum removes the PVR fee, so I don't feel quite as stung.

Personally, I want full dual tuner functionality and the only way I'll connnect a 2nd TV to the 622 is if I don't need to watch both at the same time (single/copy mode).


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Navy_Chief said:


> Thanks to Mark Lamutt, I was finally able to get a CSR that knew enough to get the first upgrade processed. Mark provided additional input last night on getting my call escalated to the ERT, and after 20 minutes of getting passed from one person to the next, I finally was able to upgrade my second 921. However, they would not upgrade my 942, saying that they would only allow a maximum of six tuners in a household.


I got lucky. I set up my upgrade for my leased 942 to a leased 622. (and do the rebate), I also was also able to lease a 2nd 622 (for my new 2nd HDTV), keep my leased 522 (for my regular tv's) and had them order and ship me a 3-4 receiver switch, so the installer will be able to hook up all 3 receivers (6 tuners). It took 45 minutes back and forth with ERT, but if you find a csr that CARES, and is COMPETENT, it is worth playing the game. It took me 5 tries on different days, but I finally hit paydirt.


----------



## slowmoe (Dec 18, 2005)

I want to say sorry in advance if I offend anyone, but I need to vent. I will try to be polite, Please forgive my spelling errors ( I suck at spelling) Ok lets do the math. I purchased a 942 last fall for $625 on Ebay. Lets depreciate it down to $400. With new rebate I spend $300 up front. They credit me $200 towards my bill, for my 942 that I've turned in. They send me a 622 & charge me a $6 a month lease. Now lets crunch the numbers. 

942 $400 
622 + $300 
Rebate - $200
= $500 I have invested & lost , since Im no longer an owner.
Lease $6x12= $72 ( for years to come) But I have to sign up for 18 months.
$572 & that just for the box w/ no programming. Plus $6 lease continues.

This is such a big rip off for us 942 owners. Tell Chuck he can stick it. 
My 942 never did work right with my JVC HD-52G786. 
No audio via hdmi on power up. 
Yes I called them. Yes I changed out the box, the TV, & the $100 monster cable, same thing. Also yes JVC knows. 
Besides the money thing as previous stated. If I never got fixed or taken care with the 942. Why should I spend more money? I'm serious thinking about going back to cable, and that sucks as I used to work for Cox & I cant stand them. At least they carry my local HD channels. I live in a condo, here in Las Vegas and cannot use an outdoor Ota. Therefore my Ota stations drift.
So I guess I just stay with my 942, as I don't have a wad of $$$ to throw around, just to watch TV. As the previous mentioned purchased items was from an inheritance. Just do the math of how much each one of those new channels are costing, its crazy.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

slowmoe said:


> ...
> Lease $6x12= $72 ( for years to come) But I have to sign up for 18 months.
> $572 & that just for the box w/ no programming. Plus $6 lease continues.
> 
> This is such a big rip off for us 942 owners. ...


I'm guessin' you're not a candidate for Leasing a car. You assign no value to the fact that you had the use of a ~$700 state-of-the-art electronic device in your home.

It's like leasing a car and at the end of the lease having paid thousands and thousands of dollars you must give them back *their* car. And you've got nothing to show for it... oh, wait, you've had the use of it.

If leasing the 622 is not for you, don't do it. Why you feel the need to post an in-your-face diatribe to try to evoke a defensive post from we poor fools that have reached a different conclusion is obvious.


----------



## slowmoe (Dec 18, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> I'm guessin' you're not a candidate for Leasing a car. You assign no value to the fact that you had the use of a ~$700 state-of-the-art electronic device in your home.
> 
> It's like leasing a car and at the end of the lease having paid thousands and thousands of dollars you must give them back *their* car. And you've got nothing to show for it... oh, wait, you've had the use of it.
> 
> If leasing the 622 is not for you, don't do it. Why you feel the need to post an in-your-face diatribe to try to evoke a defensive post from we poor fools that have reached a different conclusion is obvious.


No I dont lease, I buy. Leasing should only be for if you are in buisiness or drive a lot for your job, other then that its senceless.
As far as a $700 device. I spent $625 just last fall, October to be exact. It has only been 6 months

"If leasing the 622 is not for you, don't do it.."
I like anyone else, want the latest & greatest, but do no fell I should loose much $$$ in the deal. Think about it. You know I'm right. Like I said do the math.

"Why you feel the need to post an in-your-face diatribe to try to evoke a defensive post from we poor fools that have reached a different conclusion is obvious."

Because that what free speech & discussion is. A two way street.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> I'm guessin' you're not a candidate for Leasing a car. You assign no value to the fact that you had the use of a ~$700 state-of-the-art electronic device in your home.
> 
> It's like leasing a car and at the end of the lease having paid thousands and thousands of dollars you must give them back *their* car. And you've got nothing to show for it... oh, wait, you've had the use of it.
> 
> If leasing the 622 is not for you, don't do it. Why you feel the need to post an in-your-face diatribe to try to evoke a defensive post from we poor fools that have reached a different conclusion is obvious.


 His main complaint is he bought the 942 in October, which means he OWNS the 942 and now it is worthless !


----------



## BrentG (Jan 27, 2006)

I also purchased the 942 in October and am feeling the irritation of getting a rebate of $200 for six month use on a $700 "state-of-the-obsolence" piece of entertainment gear.

However, I want Universal HD badly enough to endure the slings and arrows of outrageous fortunes in satellite bills. 

So, I called my local Dish dealer and tried to arrange it. Dish told my dealer 
that they (my dealer) couldn't do the upgrade since the account was originally linked to another dealer. Never mind that the original dealer is 300 miles away and the last time I did business with them was 4 years ago. Never mind that the current dealer handled my Dish move a year ago and handled my 942 purchase in October. 

So, I'm supposed to call Dish directly??? 

Why do I get the feeling I'm dealing with clowns? They SAY they want to sell me satellite service. But I think they just want to lure me close enough to nail me with one of those water squirting flowers...

-Brent


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Brent

Look at the first post on this thread. There is a hotline number you should call. This number is staffed with Dish folks that have the training to make the transition.


----------



## tunagimp (Jul 7, 2004)

slowmoe said:


> This is such a big rip off for us 942 owners. Tell Chuck he can stick it.


I feel your pain. I am the proud owner of both a 942 (purchased in December) and a 921.

When the details of the lease portion of the rip-off became public, recent purchasers of the 942 were faced with two major options. First, would be to put the puppy on ebay and rip off some other sucker who didn't get the word or second, wait and see what was to be offered to the poor unfortunates like us.

My first reaction was to explore suing E*, I was that PO'd. Deciding that my BP would suffer, I fired off an email to the executive offices asking "Wassup wid dis?"

Earlier this month, my contact from the EEO told me about this great purchase deal (not) coming up. After much screaming and nashing of teeth, I was cut a lease deal on 2 622's that, while not perfect, at least will be less embarrasing when I think about it, which I plan to do--for 18 loooong months.

At that point (or sooner) AT&T informs me that they'll have FTTP to my "P" and adios E*.

The Dish-bots are right. We should have just ripped off someone else by selling the 942 with BS and a smile.

Surrender to the E*, dude.


----------



## BrentG (Jan 27, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Brent
> 
> Look at the first post on this thread. There is a hotline number you should call. This number is staffed with Dish folks that have the training to make the transition.


Yeah, I called that number. They want to send out some random installer who will probably get lost in the mountains trying to find my place. I explained to the CSR that I wanted my dealer to handle the upgrade and that Dish wasn't letting them.
I explained that I'm in a remote area and I want an installer I'm comfortable with. Pardon the grammar.

The CSR advised me to have my dealer contact Dish Retail Services. I'm assuming my dealer was already turned down by that very same department, but who knows... maybe I'll get lucky. Maybe we'll get a serious clown this time...

-Brent


----------



## iammemares (Dec 29, 2004)

So I have read all 6 pages. I have been a dish customer since 1995 and currently have 5 receivers on line. All of my equipment is owned. I had 3 921s but one failed and went back to Costco where I bought it. Now a second 921 is getting weird. Constantly requires hard resets and sometimes just wont work. I could take this one back to Costco also. But...

I am in the Market for at least 2 622s, maybe 3. I could return one of my 921s and do the upgrade. I was planning on leasing 2 more at 299 each. I thought I read that I may not be able to lease more than 1 at the 299 price. 

So heres the question, I need at least 2, ideally 3 622s. I have 1, maybe 2 921s to trade in. When I call the ERT folks, what can I expect??

Thank you very much. Mark in Phx.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

According to the most recent Tech Chat on Dish... There is a limit of one ViP receiver upgrade through the Dish 'n it up program UNLESS you are trading like-for-like.

So... if you have 2-3 921 receivers, you would be elligible to upgrade to the same amount of ViP622 receivers for the $299 upgrade price AND receive $200 credit for each 921 you send back to Dish.

But if you otherwise wanted to lease a ViP622, it sounds like they only want to lease one per account and then you'd have to purchase additional.

Someone will jump in and correct me if I messed any of that up, but that's what I understood from the most recent Tech Chat.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

iammemares said:


> I am in the Market for at least 2 622s, maybe 3. I could return one of my 921s and do the upgrade. I was planning on leasing 2 more at 299 each. I thought I read that I may not be able to lease more than 1 at the 299 price.


There is a rumor that there is a limit on the number of tuners you can have at one time. You should ask Dish about any such limits.

I'd happily trade in a defective 921 if they offered a purchase rebate.


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

I upgraded my 811 to a 622 for $299, but since I am not getting a rebate, am I forced to send the 811 back? I bought another HDTV so I'd either like to keep the 811 or upgrade it to a 211.


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

You can lease only one 622 per house, You can purchase another 622 for around $700, The dish n up program and the $299.00 fee is still a lease through dish, not owned for that price. That was the story with me when I tried to get two 622s.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

TheBert said:


> You can lease only one 622 per house, You can purchase another 622 for around $700, The dish n up program and the $299.00 fee is still a lease through dish, not owned for that price. That was the story with me when I tried to get two 622s.


Actually you can have two or more leased 622's. Since the last Tech Chat, the new offer changes things. For example, if you have 3 - 921's you can swap them for 3 - 622's and lease them. Some CSR's have a difficult time understanding this but all they need to do is program the order into the computer. Depending on your standing with E*, authorization for additional leases may need approved from the ERT.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I swapped my 921 for a 622 on the upgrade deal. Now, I'd like to get another 622 to replace the 501 in the master bedroom. What options do I have?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

rbyers said:


> I swapped my 921 for a 622 on the upgrade deal. Now, I'd like to get another 622 to replace the 501 in the master bedroom. What options do I have?


You may have to buy one, but you could try and lease a second one. I know that DISH was allowing multiple leases if you were trading in multiple 921s and/or 942s, but if you don't have one of those to trade in they may limit the number of 622s you can lease. Worth a shot though.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Perhaps the offer will be extended ... perhaps there will be a different offer. It will be really bad if the offer is better than the $200 rebate being offered so don't expect that.


James: I've got a 510 and I'm probably going to buy a LCD HD set around August. OK heres the deal: I don't need to record 3 shows at once. Do you sugest a VIP11? Do I need a phone line connected?

I was going with Comcast but they require Digital set top boxes for each room at $10 each, NO WAY JOSE!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> James: I've got a 510 and I'm probably going to buy a LCD HD set around August. OK heres the deal: I don't need to record 3 shows at once. Do you sugest a VIP11? Do I need a phone line connected?
> 
> I was going with Comcast but they require Digital set top boxes for each room at $10 each, NO WAY JOSE!


The ViP622 is currently the only HD reciever from Dish had DVR functionality. Not sure what exactly you meant by VIP11, I'm assuming your talking about the ViP211, and if so that is a single tuner HD receiver. It does not have any DVR functionality.


----------



## Megadeth01 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi,
I upgraded my 942 for a 622. I received 2 empty boxes even though I am only upgrading one. I still have not received the 622. I called 333-DISH and asked the rep if I would receive the 622 before my install date. She said that the installer would bring the receiver. I insisted that my 942 was shipped to me and that I thought the agent who took my order said that the 622 was going to be shipped. Is this what others who have upgraded have experienced?

Thanks,

Meadeth01


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Megadeth01 said:


> Hi,
> I upgraded my 942 for a 622. I received 2 empty boxes even though I am only upgrading one. I still have not received the 622. I called 333-DISH and asked the rep if I would receive the 622 before my install date. She said that the installer would bring the receiver. I insisted that my 942 was shipped to me and that I thought the agent who took my order said that the 622 was going to be shipped. Is this what others who have upgraded have experienced?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


When I ordered my 942 upgrade and set up the install for 1 month later (May 20,'06), they shipped me an empty box first, then shipped my VIP622 edition C, so that I would have it for the installer to hook up. The 05/20 install went fine and my 622c has worked perfectly so far. (I have noticed that it takes a few seconds more for it to change from 1 channel to another, though, compared to my old 942).


----------



## Megadeth01 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I placed my order in 05/23 with an install date of 6/03 but have not received the new equipment. I did however receive 2 empty boxes and just thought that they had sent me an additional empty box by mistake instead of the new equipment. I am only upgrading 1 receiver although I wanted to upgrade a 942 and 921. I gave up arguing with Dish network on this even though their marketing guy said that more than 1 could be upgraded. 

Hopefully I will get the equipment on Friday, otherwise, I will have to reschedule my install.

I wnder if I can call back and upgrade my other "owned 921) receiver as 2 separate transactions.

Thanks,

Megadeth01


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Did they bang your credit card for $598? ($299 x 2 for two upgrades). You might want to check your dish bill online and your c.c. If they hit you for the $598, then they should ship you 2 622's and expect the 942 and 921 returned for a $400 total rebate. If only $299, then you're set up for the 1 upgrade, right?


----------



## Megadeth01 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nope. Only one 299.00 charge. Dish bill shows the 299 credit and credit card also only shows 299 charge. I wish they would send me 2 622s since that is what I originally wanted but could not get through their thick heads that more than one receiver upgrade was allowed. I am just hoping that they did not send me an additional empty box by mistake instead of it containing a 622 receiver. Here we are 2 days before my install date and no new receiver. I'll wait until Friday evening to reschedule.

Thanks,

Megadeth01


----------



## Megadeth01 (Apr 6, 2006)

I received the 622 receiver one day before the installation. The technician installed the receiver and that's all he was going to do. He said that his work order did not include the installation of a dish 1000 and switch 44. He called dish network and they have scheduled for these to be installed on Monday 06/03. 

Has anyone else experienced this?

What are we supposed to return to Dish network? The instructions did not specifically say to return the remotes, cables and separators.

Thanks,

Megadeth01


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Just the box, is all you return.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> The ViP622 is currently the only HD receiver from Dish had DR functionality. Not sure what exactly you meant by VIP11, I'm assuming your talking about the ViP211, and if so that is a single tuner HD receiver. It does not have any DVR functionality.


Correct, however, technically, the ViP211 could record with the help of a pocketdish. It was announced on the last tech chat that the pocketdish could give a non-DVR receiver DVR capabilities when the pocket dish is connected to the receiver. Will is record at HD resolution? Probably not.... So I guess we are back to where we started, if one wanted to record at an HD resolution.

Look out, I'm into one of those babbling moods again.... 

Jason


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> James: I've got a 510 and I'm probably going to buy a LCD HD set around August. OK heres the deal: I don't need to record 3 shows at once. Do you sugest a VIP11? Do I need a phone line connected?
> 
> I was going with Comcast but they require Digital set top boxes for each room at $10 each, NO WAY JOSE!


I can forget HD because Medi-Cal is forcing everybody to spend $280 a month for medical supplies I.E. external cathers, leg bags, diapers, because the program owes $126.8 million to providers. My new monthly income will be $621.66. Can't do much on that!


----------



## mopelr (Jul 4, 2006)

The bottom line on the 622 upgrades are that Dish Network ripped off a lot of people. I called in November and asked The technical support folks what to buy that would support all new HD programming including Atlanta locals when they were available. The answer "The 942 will do it all". Well now that has proven to be pure BS. After spending over $600 to own my receiver along came the locals. Upon calling to add them Tech support said there was an oversight and I would need the 622. Lo and behold they would kindly take my 942, charge me $299 with a $200 rebate and I could enjoy the grand savings and lease the 622 for $6 per month. This is nothing short of saying all customers are supposed to be stupid. I spent hours on the phone and finally said shut the damn thing off. At this point I was directed to a customer retention specialist. I got one month of free programming and the 622 for no charge. I then kept the 942 and sent back a leased 522 and nothing has been said. You can call 5 times, get 5 different associates, and get 5 different answers. Threaten to got to Directv or cable and you will get some respect. BTW I did end up leasing the 622. Now I sit and wonder what the next oversight will be.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you would have read here back in November we would have told you what you now know is true. It is unfortunate when a customer hears the wrong information.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mopelr said:


> I called in November and asked The technical support folks what to buy that would support all new HD programming including Atlanta locals when they were available.


It is too bad that you couldn't have found us sooner.

Welcome!


----------



## mopelr (Jul 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> It is too bad that you couldn't have found us sooner.
> 
> Welcome!


 Thanks


----------



## Nick456 (Jul 6, 2006)

crodgers79 said:


> Thank you for answering my question #1.
> 
> Could someone please address question #2 regarding the fees? In other words do the leased receivers carry a lease fee AND a DVR fee or is the DVR fee waived for leased equipment? In my example, two 921s replaced might cost $6 lease/month + $6/DVR fee/month x two receivers = $24/month just for the hardware!
> 
> ...


It depends on your level of service, I added a second 622 last week and with HD Gold was informed that the DVR fees are waived.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

I called 1-888-825-2569 this morning to trade my 921 for a second 622. The CSR said I had to wait 12 months from the date I got the first 622 (for my 501) but I could buy a 622. His supervisor told me the same thing. I asked to speak to the Executive Resolution Team which promptly took my order for the 921 to 622 exchange.

Thank you, *DBSTalk.com*!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Nick456 said:


> It depends on your level of service, I added a second 622 last week and with HD Gold was informed that the DVR fees are waived.


 You were informed wrong. You will get a dvr fee added unless you have the Platinum pack. Look at your bill when you get it and you will see .


----------



## Radicalman (Apr 21, 2005)

Like, I paid $299 and upgraded my 942 to a 622 and shipped the old 942 back to E with their box and RA Number on 05/22/06. And - hey, guess what - its 07/10/06, and NO rebate on my bill... I called E and they said that "they would send an email" to the rebate area" for answers. I said, I dont want answers, I just want my $200 rebate applied to my frickin' bill. They won't do "jack squat" for ME until I give them my CC#, but when a rebate is due ME, nobody gives a damn... I guess more time will tell...


----------

